# Trail cams



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

want opinions on the best trail cams on the market for $100-$150


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I have 5 wildgames that run 24/7/365. I bought 8 to 12 megapixel models on sale when they were $29.99-$39.99. Some are cloaks and some are blackout models. They work great and last for years.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I run a couple of different brands. But the Primos Prof Cam is the simplest, most reliable camera I own. And I have a couple of them. I highly recommend them. Well with in your price range.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Browning dark ops. With aa lithium I can go a year on the batteries. I do recommend at least a 32g sd card, and if you want even longer life they ha b.c e an external battery pack as well. Here's a few pics from mine.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

You can get a good Wildgame Innovations cam at Field and Stream for $30 - 40 especially this time of year. They work just fine. Plus, if someone steals it, you're only out $30.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I’ve owned lower end wild game, moultree, primos and stealth cam($60-$120) I found the wild game to be acceptable all though not as durable and my least favorite. As noted previously Dicks as a decent looking wild game 50% off at $39. It advertises a 65 ft flash range and 1 second trigger speed. I don’t know how far the detection range is. A 65 ft flash range isn’t any good if it only detects movement up to 45 ft. Anyway I would buy it for $40. 
I would google trail cam reviews before buying.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Moultrie a-35 is what I run. You can get a two pack on e-bay for 119.  Currently have 7 of them. Plan on getting another 4-6 of them. Like anything that is good they will quit making them. They run on 4 aa batteries and have good battery life. Have not had to replace batteries since I put them out in August.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I own a Browning and a wild game innovations. The wild game was bought becuaee of the price point what a mistake that was the picture quality is pretty bad I've got some pretty blurry pictures of bucks. I love the Browning though its 10 megapixel takes awesome pictures.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

another vote for Moultrie, I have 10 of them now and some are 8-10 years old, all were in the $50-$65 range.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

I have 6 wildgame game cameras that were purchased for $29 each on sale at Dick’s. They get the job done nicely. 12 mega pixels, 65ft range, and quick trigger time. If one gets stolen I’m not out a lot. Found the sd cards to be the lowest price on Amazon.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

I've got a Primos proof cam 02 and it won't pick up anything unless it right on top of it. not very happy with it. Suppose to have 100 ft. night range but it won't pick stuff up 15' away.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I have several CuddeBack Ambush cameras, my newest one can take time lapse photos which is nice for fields because they don't have to trigger the camera. I also use it to scout fields for turkey movement in the spring.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Right now, I'm running Moultrie's A-25 series. Great camera for $70.


----------

